# Will a jawfish be okay with a diamond goby?



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a 55 gallon reef that currently has a yellow diamond goby, but i've really been wanting a blue dot jawfish. Would getting one cause problems, or should they be okay together?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Should not be any problems at all.


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

most people I have talked to weren't sure, and said that there was a possibility of problems. but the goby is about medium-sized, and has a tendency to fight with my forceps whenever I put them toward the bottom of the tank.

I wanted to try the blue-dot again, but wasn't totally sure if I would have a territorial battle on my hands. Thanks for the reassurance, I never know when I'm going to cause these sort of issues.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Nothing is ever foolproof, but a 55 gallon is a large enough tank for fish that small that they should each find space to call home. I'm sure there will be some initial bickering, but I would really be surprised if there was any lingering issue.

The fact that this is a reef tank, with the assumption of a nice live rock structure, makes me feel rather comfortable that you should be fine.


----------

